# dämpfer am slayer03 ist kaputt...



## rockystocki (17. Oktober 2004)

hallo,

ich hab gestern endlich die letzten teile bekommen und mein slayer03 auch gleich zusammengebaut. leider musste ich feststellen dass der dämpfer (fox float rl, das tolle sondermaß 185mm) schon bei der kleinsten einfederung ein "schlürfen" von sich gibt.
da ich das ding jetz also wahrscheinlich wieder zu meinem händler einschicken muss (hab ihn über ebay gekauft), und der den dämpfer ja auch noch einschicken muss, wird das ja sicher arschlange dauern, schätz ich mal...
da ich aber endlich biken will, hab ich mir überlegt, in diesem zeitraum nen preiswerten, evtl gebrauchten dämpfer zu holn, bei ebay oder sowas...
meine frage besteht darin, ob da jmd einen speziellen kennt? einbaulänge muss ja 185mm sein und hub 40mm, stimmt das?
ich könnte heulen, hatte mich schon so gefreut und jetzt sowas    

mfg stocki


----------



## SlayMe (17. Oktober 2004)

hallo,
viel spaß beim suchen.
der dämpfer hat ein sondermaß, das nur für dieses rad gebaut wurde. also wirste da kaum was finden. der hub muß übrigens 44 mm. betragen und das dämpferbuchsenmaß ist M 8x22.
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlappmacher (18. Oktober 2004)

Servus Rockistocki,

erstmal Kopf hoch, das muss nich unbedingt lange dauern. Ist natürlich extrem ärgerlich, wenn man endlich das MTB montiert - Mein Tip: Demontier den Dämpfer (vorher Luft ablassen!) und schick ihn gut verpackt zu toxoholics. Ruf vorher an, dann machen die Jungs das Dingens schon fix fertig. Die Saison ist ja schon vorbei, also sollte kein großer Andrang sein.

Guckst Du hier: http://www.toxoholics.de

Laß Dich davon nicht runterziehen,

Schlappmacher


----------



## rockystocki (18. Oktober 2004)

danke, ein freund hatte mir toxoholics auch schon empfohlen... da werd ich dort mal anrufen.
lass meinen bruder aber erstmal das teil sich anhören, der hat da mer erfahrung wie ich... vllt isses ja gar ni so schlimm


----------



## luxuzz (30. Januar 2007)

sei froh mir ist damals die komplette aufnahme gerissen und mein dämpfer kaputt gegangen... Wobei man sagen muss, Fox und Rocky Mountain sind beide Firmen die sehr kulant sind.

Mein neuer Dämpfer ist z.Z auch bei Fox eigneschickt hoffe das er bald wiederkommt. Also Kopf hoch


----------



## soederbohm (30. Januar 2007)

Oh Mann Luxuzz, was kramst Du denn hier für nen alten Mist raus?????


----------



## luxuzz (30. Januar 2007)

und was postest du für ein müll in solch einen Thread


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (30. Januar 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> und was postest du für ein müll in solch einen Thread



Ich glaube, dass der Herr Soederbohm nur sagen wollte, dass der Thread von 2004 ist. 

Warum hast Du mit dem Hochholen nicht bis zum 17.10. gewartet-dann wäre es ein rundes Jubiläum 



luxuzz schrieb:


> sei froh mir ist damals die komplette aufnahme gerissen und mein dämpfer kaputt gegangen... Wobei man sagen muss, Fox und Rocky Mountain sind beide Firmen die sehr kulant sind.
> 
> Mein neuer Dämpfer ist z.Z auch bei Fox eigneschickt hoffe das er bald wiederkommt. Also Kopf hoch




Es ist löblich, dass Du ihn nach der langen Zeit mental aufbauen möchtest. Da wird er sich freuen. Weiter so. 
Ich denke, dass nach Deinen Worten jetzt viele arme RM- und Fox-Besitzer mit kaputten Rahmen und Dämpfern aufatmen und wieder neue Hoffnung schöpfen. Auch wenn der Schaden schon Lichtjahre zurückliegt.

Also auch noch mal von mir: Haltet durch-jemand ist bei Euch 

Gute Nacht


----------



## soederbohm (30. Januar 2007)




----------



## meth3434 (30. Januar 2007)

Komik ist Tragik in Spiegelschrift......


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Januar 2007)

Luxuzz - Du bist echt so undicht wie die FOX Dämpfer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (30. Januar 2007)

Ja ich hatte nicht aufs Datum geachtet ? Bitte nicht. Weltuntergang.. aber ihr habt auch nichts besseres zu tun als alles von mir zu zitieren.... dabei kann man glatt unter verfolgungswahn leiden...

"Langeweile ist des menschens Dummheit bester Freund"


----------



## iNSANE! (31. Januar 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:
			
		

> "Langeweile ist des menschens Dummheit bester Freund"



Das spricht für sich


----------



## numinisflo (31. Januar 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> "Langeweile ist des menschens Dummheit bester Freund"



Über diesen Ausspruch wird man noch in fünfzig Jahren sprechen! Genial - oder sollte es nicht vielleicht doch auf "dumheid ist des Lahngweiliken mensches Beester freunt"?


----------

